# Can't remove a/c clutch on '05 Nissan Altima



## EmilyD1970 (Feb 21, 2010)

Rented the pulley to remove a/c clutch. It's not budging.
Can anyone think of why I can't get this thing off?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Did you remove the snap ring?


----------

